# The last tip i got was 2 months ago. Tipping is becoming so rare



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

No tipping is becoming a norm so i kinda stopped being mad when pax dont tip. I just feel sorry for them. So cheap and so miserable. You guys still getting any tips?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I dunno I gave up.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm getting it on a daily basis. Just tell them "I LOVE driving for uber and Tips are Great!"


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> I quit driving for a while. Since I resumed driving I've started using variants of the 'tips are great' phrase when I can, as well as something else that is tailored to my driving area, and so far it is working very well. My rating in three of the last fours weeks has been 4.92 or higher and overall my rating is steady at 4.87 after more than 600 trips in the last year. I quit driving drunks. No bar pick ups, and I don't drive much after dinner time, which I think has helped my rating.
> 
> Last week I drove a little over 12 hours and my payment was $194 for 23 trips -- and my weekly summary states I didn't drive the 18 'busy' hours. (I am not inclined to share where I drive, or more details about my tips strategy, so I understand if anyone is skeptical of my figures.) No surge pricing, as surge is as rare as hen's teeth where I am.
> 
> ...


Driver 42 you drive lyft or uber? you must be very lucky getting so many tip. Maybe you drive in a great neighborhood or something cause i cant even dream of getting 77$ tips. Honestly, i do get some 2-3 $ tips on Lyft but Uber no way. 2 months no tips. I dont do bar pick ups either. i am going to work as a courier on fri,sat to avoid frustration dealing with weekend evening pax. However, on weekdays rides are pleasant ,although, here and there i get some short rides. At least i dont have to deal with drunks.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> I'm getting it on a daily basis. Just tell them "I LOVE driving for uber and Tips are Great!"


That's what you need to do, I throw in the "the rate cuts hurt the drivers but the pax have been making up for it with their tips, so it works out about even"

It might depend on your market though. In Florida it's mainly tourists using Uber, and the ones that are in from DC/Boston/NYC and say they use uber a couple times a week, they never tip. At least when Floridians do use it they tip about 50% of the time, I think it's just because they are new to it and actually appreciate the service.

I've been getting more people dropping $5-10 tips on min. fares while bar hopping. Love those people, makes my night!


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice. i was actually thinking about moving to somewhere warm. Chicago winter sucks. either Florida or California. Don't know if Uber is busy in Florida cause in Chicago it is.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Mr Potato said:


> Nice. i was actually thinking about moving to somewhere warm. Chicago winter sucks. either Florida or California. Don't know if Uber is busy in Florida cause in Chicago it is.


I thought buying a car for uber was a bad idea - moving for uber is even worse! lol

The rates in the miami market suck, I wouldn't suggest it unless you have an SUV that qualifies for XL and Select.


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I thought buying a car for uber was a bad idea - moving for uber is even worse! lol
> 
> The rates in the miami market suck, I wouldn't suggest it unless you have an SUV that qualifies for XL and Select.


I am not interested in moving because of uber. I just wanted to live somewhere warm. Change my lifestyle etc... I have 2013 Toyota Highlander although i am not gonna drive it for Uber for sure. Its my personal not Uber's car. Thanks for info though


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Mr Potato said:


> I am not interested in moving because of uber. I just wanted to live somewhere warm. Change my lifestyle etc... I have 2013 Toyota Highlander although i am not gonna drive it for Uber for sure. Its my personal not Uber's car. Thanks for info though


Gotcha!

Florida is great, but the areas vary drastically. Different people will like/hate different areas.


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

How is the weather in West Palm Beach? Humid?


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Around Christmas and New Years I got a couple hundred in tips, since then 10$ from two pax


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I got three 3 tips last night totaling $10, all from college students. I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming. What a glorious night!!! (Hope they don't tell Uber, they'll probably back it out of my fares)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

My tips with Lyft consistently run in the 10-20% range of my total fares. It's less during the week and during daylight hours. Better during happy hours.

*I would NEVER tip an Uber driver. * They are just too stupid to receive a tip at current rates and deserve to go broke as fast as possible. The only sane tip is to tell them to stop driving at the end of the ride because they're stupid.

NOR did I ever expect a tip from Uber pax when their pay rate was MUCH higher.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

Mr Potato said:


> No tipping is becoming a norm so i kinda stopped being mad when pax dont tip. I just feel sorry for them. So cheap and so miserable. You guys still getting any tips?


Lucky night so far tonight... Two $5 tips.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Mr Potato said:


> How is the weather in West Palm Beach? Humid?


During the winter it's nice - the weather is great, a little chilly and not humid. It does get really humid over the summer though. However, there is a/c every where you go, so you are rarely hot unless you go tot he beach.. etc.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Sooo tonight was my first time taking uber.. My first driver spoke broken english but really tried to be friendly and was a nice guy. I gave him $5 on the 10 min trip. 

The guy on the way home.. really didn't care for. Couldn't speak english, changed lanes without signals, almost hit a couple cars, and didn't know the area. I couldn't tip him.. sorry.. he was no better than a local cab here (the cabs here are horrible - not trying to offend the good cab drivers on here). 

I think this is the future of uber drivers...


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr Potato said:


> No tipping is becoming a norm so i kinda stopped being mad when pax dont tip. I just feel sorry for them. So cheap and so miserable. You guys still getting any tips?


2 out of 13 trips today tipped.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> (I am not inclined to share where I drive, or more details about my tips strategy, so I understand if anyone is skeptical of my figures.).


I understand when folks don't want to give up their honey holes, but not sharing your tipping strategy? Not sure you lose a competitive advantage especially when you don't name what market you are in. How does helping Drivers get tips hurt you getting tips? Not sure I want to do foot massages anyway.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr Potato said:


> Nice. i was actually thinking about moving to somewhere warm. Chicago winter sucks. either Florida or California. Don't know if Uber is busy in Florida cause in Chicago it is.


Do you like bugs and humidity?


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Do you like bugs and humidity?[/QUOTE
> Bugs no, however himidity i can tolerate. We get humid weathers in chicago too. Been to daytona beach few times. really liked the place. Daytona area maybe a good place move.


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

i gave a lyft ride to one dude the other day He gave me 150% tip. Obviously the ride was only like 6$ or something. But man, i love those decent people who respect others and show appreciation for their hard work.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I got three 3 tips last night totaling $10, all from college students. I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming. What a glorious night!!! (Hope they don't tell Uber, they'll probably back it out of my fares)


I think you were dreaming if you got three $3 tips and ended up with a total of $10


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Do you like bugs and humidity?


The bugs really aren't bad unless you live in central FL near the everglades or right next to a canal/river. We get little piss ants (not sure what they are really called, but they don't bite or anything, just small



Mr Potato said:


> Been to daytona beach few times. really liked the place. Daytona area maybe a good place move.


Daytona is a great place and fun, but I personally wouldn't want to live there. Too many tourists and bikers for my liking, but if you enjoy the laid back life and partying, then it's great. You may also really like the keys - similar lifestyle minus the bikers.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I think you were dreaming if you got three $3 tips and ended up with a total of $10


One $5 one $3 and one $2 I mistyped the first reply


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> One $5 one $3 and one $2 I mistyped the first reply


Sounds like a good night then! Always feels good to get something, even if it's just a buck or two.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

if you want to know if your job is a tipped one, just google “should I tip my ______”. Ours isn’t, don’t wait up for tips. I found a real driving job which is a tipped one, now I make 20$ an hour and don’t have to start subtracting and subtracting and subtracting. App jobs are bullshit, news at nine.


----------

